#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  DSLAM MA5616 Sem B-RAS

## Alexandrel5

Equipamentos:

HUAWEI dslam MA5616 com placa controladora CCUB e duas ADLE 32 channel ADSL2+.

Estou a configurar o DSLAM porem não consigo fazer ele autenticar o modem.

Alguém sabe me responder se esse equipamento funciona sem o B-RAS(broadband remote access server)?
se alguém tiver conhecimento de configuração deste equipamento e que possa esta ajudando agradeço muito.

Abaixo segue uma configuração que fiz seguindo o manual. Conexão local(dslam) aaa, porem sem sucesso, tentado com modem em modo bridge e roteado, não autentica.



```
MA5616#display current-configuration 
{ <cr>|section<K>|simple<K>||<K> }:
 
 
  Command:
          display current-configuration 
[MA5616V800R308: 5501]
#
[global-config]
  <global-config>
 terminal user authentication-mode AAA isp
 traffic table ip index 7 name ip-traffic-table_7 cir 3072 cbs 100304 pir 6144  pbs 200608 color-mode color-blind  priority 6 priorig
 switch adsl mode to rfc2662 vdsl mode to tr129
 adsl line-profile quickadd 3 basic-para all trellis 1 bitswap 1 1 channel 
interleaved 16 6 adapt at-startup snr 8 1 16 6 0 16 rate 32 24544 32 1024 name  ADSL LINE PROFILE 3
 adsl alarm-profile quickadd 2 atu-c trap disable 0 0 0 0 10 0 0 0 interleaved 0 0 fast 0 0 atu-r 0 0 0 0 0 0 interleaved 0 0 fast 02
 trap convert event-to-alarm 0x3721000a
 alarm alarmlevel 0x1541a026 critical
#
[device-config]
  <device-config>
 board add 0/1 ADL
#
[public-config]
  <public-config>
 snmp-agent local-engineid 800007DB0300464BD47375
#
[vlan-config]
  <vlan-config>
 vlan 10 smart
 port vlan 10 0/0 0
#
[adsl]
  <adsl-0/1>
 interface adsl 0/1
 deactivate 0
 activate 0 profile-index 3
 alarm-config 1 2
#
[emu-config]
  <emu-config>
 emu add 0 fan 0 2 RS232 "FAN"
 emu add 1 h831vesc 0 1 RS232 "H831VESC"
 emu add 2 h831pmu 0 0 RS485 "H831PMUA"
#
[bbs-config]
  <bbs-config>
 service-port 0 vlan 10 adsl 0/1/0 vpi 0 vci 35 multi-service user-encap pppoe  rx-cttr 0 tx-cttr 0
#
[abs-config]
  <abs-config>
 config
 pitp enable pmode
#
[prevlanif]
  <prevlanif>
 interface vlanif10
#
[vlanif]
  <vlanif10>
interface vlanif10
 ip address 10.0.0.250 255.255.255.0
#
[meth]
  <meth0>
interface meth0
 ip address 192.168.2.1 255.255.255.0
#
[null]
  <null0>
interface null0
#
[aaa]
  <aaa>
aaa
 authentication-scheme "default"
 authentication-scheme "newscheme"
  authentication-mode local
 #
 authorization-scheme "default"
 #
 accounting-scheme "default"
 #
 domain "default"
 domain "isp"
  authentication-scheme "newscheme"
 #
 local-user "[email protected]" password "123"
 local-user "user1" password "123"
 #
[post-system]
  <post-system>
 ip route-static 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 192.168.1.254
#
return
```

 
preciso saber também sobre "DHCP option82" que vem integrado nesse equipamento, seria possível colocar esta funcao "DHCP option82" para receber e repassar os IPs de um outro server. Exemplo isc dhcp server?

----------


## airtonveiga

Ola Alexandre,
estou enviando um manual que tenho, não sei se é o mesmo que voce usa, mas esta ai,
ate onde eu sei não precisa de b-ras,

eu trabalho tambem com ma5600 eu coloco ele em bridge, e MK faz o restante,
O MA5616 é meio encardido para programar ,
Boa sorte.

----------


## Alexandrel5

> Ola Alexandre,
> estou enviando um manual que tenho, não sei se é o mesmo que voce usa, mas esta ai,
> ate onde eu sei não precisa de b-ras,
> 
> eu trabalho tambem com ma5600 eu coloco ele em bridge, e MK faz o restante,
> O MA5616 é meio encardido para programar ,
> Boa sorte.



Muito obrigado pela ajuda. Porem já tentei esta opção, coloquei o mikrotik servindo o pppoe, mas não conseguir exito.

Testado no windows o servidor PPPoe do MIKROTIK e o mesmo esta funcionando perfeitamente. Porem ao colocar o PPPoe para passar pelo dslam nem chega a discar tanto com o modem roteado ou com o modem em modo bridge cliente PPPoe do windows .

Abaixo segue a configuração do dslam

modem[ pvc(VPI=0,VCI=35) ] --------- DSLAM-------------MiKROTIK[PPPoe server]



```
A5616(config)#display current-configuration  
{ <cr>|section<K>|simple<K>||<K> }:
 
 
  Command:
          display current-configuration  
[MA5616V800R308: 5501]
#
[global-config]
  <global-config>
 terminal user authentication-mode AAA isp
 traffic table ip index 7 name ip-traffic-table_7 cir 3072 cbs 100304 pir 6144  pbs 200608 color-mode color-blind  priority 6 priorig
 switch adsl mode to rfc2662 vdsl mode to tr129
 adsl line-profile quickadd 3 basic-para all trellis 1 bitswap 1 1 channel 
interleaved 16 6 adapt at-startup snr 8 1 16 6 0 16 rate 32 24544 32 1024 name  ADSL LINE PROFILE 3
 adsl alarm-profile quickadd 2 atu-c trap disable 0 0 0 0 10 0 0 0 interleaved 0 0 fast 0 0 atu-r 0 0 0 0 0 0 interleaved 0 0 fast 02
 trap convert event-to-alarm 0x3721000a
 alarm alarmlevel 0x1541a026 critical
#
[device-config]
  <device-config>
 board add 0/1 ADL
#
[public-config]
  <public-config>
 snmp-agent local-engineid 800007DB0300464BD47375
#
[vlan-config]
  <vlan-config>
 vlan 10 smart
 port vlan 10 0/0 0
#
[adsl]
  <adsl-0/1>
 interface adsl 0/1
 deactivate 0
 activate 0 profile-index 3
 alarm-config 1 2
#
[emu-config]
  <emu-config>
 emu add 0 fan 0 2 RS232 "FAN"
 emu add 1 h831vesc 0 1 RS232 "H831VESC"
 emu add 2 h831pmu 0 0 RS485 "H831PMUA"
#
[bbs-config]
  <bbs-config>
 service-port 0 vlan 10 adsl 0/1/0 vpi 0 vci 35 single-service  rx-cttr 0 
tx-cttr 0
#
[abs-config]
  <abs-config>
 config
#
[prevlanif]
  <prevlanif>
 interface vlanif10
#
[vlanif]
  <vlanif10>
interface vlanif10
 ip address 10.0.0.250 255.0.0.0
#
[meth]
  <meth0>
interface meth0
 ip address 192.168.2.1 255.255.255.0
#
[null]
  <null0>
interface null0
#
[aaa]
  <aaa>
aaa
 authentication-scheme "default"
 #
 authorization-scheme "default"
 #
 accounting-scheme "default"
 #
 domain "default"
 #
return
 
 
MA5616(config)#
```

 
Segue também um teste feito pelo utilitario PPPoe simulate do DSLAM em que Funcionou.



```
MA5616(config)#pppoe simulate start
 Service-port(index<0-999>):0
 User Name(length<1,65>):user1
 User Password(length<0,16>):***
 Authentication Mode: 
 1. Chap  2. Pap [default 1]:
 Overtime Time(5-60s)[default 5]:
 
 
MA5616(config)#
 
 
PPPOE simulation has succeed
 
 
MA5616(config)#display pppoe simulate info 
  PPPoE simulate information is: 
  -----------------------------------------------------------------
  Service-port:  0
  User name:     user1
  Current phase: -
  Result:        Success
  Start time:    2014-06-17 06:14:04+08:00
  End time:      2014-06-17 06:14:05+08:00
  Session ID:    5
  User IP:       10.0.0.30
  Gateway IP:    10.0.0.1
  -----------------------------------------------------------------
 
 
MA5616(config)#pppoe simulate stop
```

 

Teria como vpcê postar a configuração do seu dslam para que possa comparar algumas configurações?

----------


## leosmendes

pergunta a parte , quanto custa um equipamento destes?

----------


## Alexandrel5

> pergunta a parte , quanto custa um equipamento destes?


Por volta de 6 a 8 mil reais completo.

----------


## leosmendes

> Por volta de 6 a 8 mil reais completo.


qual a quantidade minima de postas? quando fala completo o que seria?

----------


## calll

amigo uma dica,usa ele em bridge e altera a range de ip do teu mk para a mesma que vc usa para acessar o ipdslam que funciona.

----------


## Alexandrel5

> amigo uma dica,usa ele em bridge e altera a range de ip do teu mk para a mesma que vc usa para acessar o ipdslam que funciona.


Obrigado pela ajuda.

O dslam tem 
02 interfaces uplink GPON e GE0(eletric) nome no sistema = eth
01 interface para administração. Nome no sistema = meth

as interfaces de uplink, só posso utilizá-las se criar uma vlan 

saberia me dizer como faço para colocar o dslam como bridge?

----------


## calll

> Obrigado pela ajuda.
> 
> O dslam tem 
> 02 interfaces uplink GPON e GE0(eletric) nome no sistema = eth
> 01 interface para administração. Nome no sistema = meth
> 
> as interfaces de uplink, só posso utilizá-las se criar uma vlan 
> 
> saberia me dizer como faço para colocar o dslam como bridge?



Bom,por padrão o mesmo vem em bridge e você pode usar qualquer uma das eth como entrada de link sendo assim usar o ip padrão da mesma,use informações no maual para procedimento de reset que as config padrão retornará.

----------


## Alexandrel5

> Bom,por padrão o mesmo vem em bridge e você pode usar qualquer uma das eth como entrada de link sendo assim usar o ip padrão da mesma,use informações no maual para procedimento de reset que as config padrão retornará.



O equipamento acredito já estar em bridge, pois como pode ver abaixo no utilitário "pppoe simulate" do proprio dslam ele recebe a autenticação normal, porem no modem não funciona, o modem nem chega a discar tanto com o modem roteado como em bridge. deve ser alguma coisa relacionada a pvc(private virtual circuit). Você sabe como fica a configuração relacionada ao PVC? Poderia postar a configuração do seu dslam para comparação?



```
MA5616(config)#pppoe simulate start
 Service-port(index<0-999>):0
 User Name(length<1,65>):user1
 User Password(length<0,16>):***
 Authentication Mode: 
 1. Chap  2. Pap [default 1]:
 Overtime Time(5-60s)[default 5]:
 
 
MA5616(config)#
 
 
PPPOE simulation has succeed
 
 
MA5616(config)#display pppoe simulate info 
  PPPoE simulate information is: 
  -----------------------------------------------------------------
  Service-port:  0
  User name:     user1
  Current phase: -
  Result:        Success
  Start time:    2014-06-19 04:09:40+08:00
  End time:      2014-06-19 04:09:40+08:00
  Session ID:    6
  User IP:       10.0.0.20
  Gateway IP:    10.0.0.1
  -----------------------------------------------------------------
 
 
MA5616(config)#pppoe simulate stop
```

----------


## Alexandrel5

Depois de mais de uma semana, estudando e estudando configurações e manuais, conseguir configurar o DSLAM MA5616.
Realmente, como amigos acima falaram, o DSLAM funciona em conjunto com MIKROTIK. Não é preciso comprar o "BRAS", equipamento como esse da HUAWEI "ME60".

a minha estrutura ficou assim:
MODEM----DSLAM----MIKROTIK(Servidor PPPoe).


Segue configuração:



```
MA5616(config)#display current-configuration 
{ <cr>|section<K>|simple<K>||<K> }:
 
 
  Command:
          display current-configuration 
[MA5616V800R308: 5501]
#
[global-config]
  <global-config>
 terminal user authentication-mode AAA isp
 traffic table ip index 7 name ip-traffic-table_7 cir 3072 cbs 100304 pir 6144  pbs 200608 color-mode color-blind  priority 6 priorig
 switch adsl mode to rfc2662 vdsl mode to tr129
 adsl line-profile quickadd 2 basic-para all trellis 1 bitswap 1 1 channel 
interleaved 16 6 adapt at-startup snr 6 0 16 6 0 16 rate 64 2048 32 512 name 
ADSL LINE PROFILE 2
 trap convert event-to-alarm 0x3721000a
 alarm alarmlevel 0x1541a026 critical
#
[device-config]
  <device-config>
 board add 0/1 ADL
#
[public-config]
  <public-config>
 snmp-agent local-engineid 800007DB0300464BD47375
#
[vlan-config]
  <vlan-config>
 vlan 100 smart
 port vlan 100 0/0 0
#
[adsl]
  <adsl-0/1>
 interface adsl 0/1
 deactivate 0
 activate 0 profile-index 2
#
[emu-config]
  <emu-config>
 emu add 0 fan 0 2 RS232 "FAN"
 emu add 1 h831vesc 0 1 RS232 "H831VESC"
 emu add 2 h831pmu 0 0 RS485 "H831PMUA"
#
[bbs-config]
  <bbs-config>
 service-port 0 vlan 100 adsl 0/1/0 vpi 0 vci 35 multi-service user-encap pppoe  rx-cttr 0 tx-cttr 0
tx-cttr 2
#
[prevlanif]
  <prevlanif>
 interface vlanif100
#
[vlanif]
  <vlanif100>
interface vlanif100
 ip address 10.0.0.250 255.255.255.0
 #
[abs-config]
  <abs-config>
 config
#
[meth]
  <meth0>
interface meth0
 ip address 192.168.2.1 255.255.255.0
#
[null]
  <null0>
interface null0
#
[aaa]
  <aaa>
aaa
 authentication-scheme "default"
  authentication-scheme "newscheme"
  authentication-mode local
 #
 authorization-scheme "default"
 #
 accounting-scheme "default"
 #
 domain "default"
 domain "isp"
  authentication-scheme "newscheme"
 #
[post-system]
  <post-system>
 ip route-static 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 192.168.1.254
#
return
 
 
MA5616(config)#
```

----------


## Alexandrel5

Agradeço a todos que de alguma forma tentaram me ajudar.
Aos admins do forum pode encerrar o tópico como resolvido.

----------


## leosmendes

Alexandre poderia me passar seu contato

----------


## infor3

Leosmendes, sei que não tem nada a ver com o seu topico, mas onde voce comprou esse equipamento?

----------


## Alexandrel5

> Leosmendes, sei que não tem nada a ver com o seu topico, mas onde voce comprou esse equipamento?


http://www.huanetwork.com/huawei-ma5...ice_p3806.html

----------


## ederamboni

ALguem tem o U2000 para vender emprestar doar rsrsrs?

----------


## usuario2012

Bom dia, eu tentei seguir o topico, mais nao consigo fazer passa a internet pro dslam

alguem pode me ajuda?

----------


## airtonveiga

> http://www.huanetwork.com/huawei-ma5...ice_p3806.html


Ja tive problema esta empresa, me mandaram equipamento bem embalado!,
mas estava riscado e amassado, ( foi colocado na caixa desta maneira).

----------


## airtonveiga

> Bom dia, eu tentei seguir o topico, mais nao consigo fazer passa a internet pro dslam
> 
> alguem pode me ajuda?


Ola Eder eu tenho o U2000, mas precisa de licença! licença basica U$2mil dollar.

----------


## Alexandrel5

Comprei o equipamento na aliexpress.com, quando falei acima completo quero dizer com frete e impostos pagos e duas placas adsl2+.

----------


## Alexandrel5

vc queria o U2000 para utilizar em qual equipamento? pois estou desenvolvente um software para gerenciar o MA5616.

----------


## Alexandrel5

> Bom dia, eu tentei seguir o topico, mais nao consigo fazer passa a internet pro dslam
> 
> alguem pode me ajuda?



Em contato com usuario2012, e via acesso remoto efetuei a configuração do dslam.

----------


## Alexandrel5

> Ja tive problema esta empresa, me mandaram equipamento bem embalado!,
> mas estava riscado e amassado, ( foi colocado na caixa desta maneira).


Amigo na verdade comprei foi na aliexpress.com. Coloquei o site da huawei pois apos ter comprado no aliexpress descobrir que poderia ser feito a compra direto pelo fabricante. Achei que seria uma vantagem, mas pela sua experiencia em comprar pela http://www.huanetwork.com, parece não ser muito boa.

----------


## rivaldo

ola amigo ...tenho uma MA5606T e ele esta com uma porta de uplink Pon a GP1A
Como ficaria a entrada de link ....pois nao tenho nenhum equipamento gpon para ligar nele 
Vc tem algum scrip para colocar ele em bridge ...Eu configuro dslam MA5600 mas esse eu nao sei ...pode me ajudar 
Obrigado

----------


## bbarbosa31

Ola a todos, não tenho muita habilidade com este tipo de equipamento e n estou conseguindo fazer o modem receber receber a autenticação do meu mikrotik via pppoe, alguem poderia me ajudar??? ja fiz a parte basica de o modem ja alinhou o adsl2+ rota estati, mas o que falte e que o DSLAM deveria trabalhar como um Switch mas não esta, ou seja presico que dodas a porta estejam em uam "Brideg" para poder passa tudo que o mikrotik passe. Obrigado a todos.  :Ciao:

----------


## Alexandrel5

> Ola a todos, não tenho muita habilidade com este tipo de equipamento e n estou conseguindo fazer o modem receber receber a autenticação do meu mikrotik via pppoe, alguem poderia me ajudar??? ja fiz a parte basica de o modem ja alinhou o adsl2+ rota estati, mas o que falte e que o DSLAM deveria trabalhar como um Switch mas não esta, ou seja presico que dodas a porta estejam em uam "Brideg" para poder passa tudo que o mikrotik passe. Obrigado a todos.



Em contato com bbarbosa31, e via acesso remoto efetuei a configuração do Dslam.

----------


## crissbh

> Equipamentos:
> 
> HUAWEI dslam MA5616 com placa controladora CCUB e duas ADLE 32 channel ADSL2+.
> 
> Estou a configurar o DSLAM porem não consigo fazer ele autenticar o modem.
> 
> Alguém sabe me responder se esse equipamento funciona sem o B-RAS(broadband remote access server)?
> se alguém tiver conhecimento de configuração deste equipamento e que possa esta ajudando agradeço muito.
> 
> ...





Amigo tive o mesmo problema. resolvi criando uma vpn! foi só habilitar a vpn tanto no dslan quando na minha rb 1100. funfo na hora. espero ter ajudado!

----------


## ederamboni

> Ola Eder eu tenho o U2000, mas precisa de licença! licença basica U$2mil dollar.


Puts 2mil dollar nao compensa...

----------


## ederamboni

Alguém ja conseguiu usar o protocolo ANNEX M da adsl 2+ para ter upload maior nessa plataforma? se sim de uma ajudinha...

Grato

----------


## Alexandrel5

Comprei duas Huawei ADLE 32-Portas ADSL2+ assinantes e estou usando somente uma, o outro cartao quero vender, aceito proposta.

Email:[email protected]

----------


## Marciossp

> Alguém ja conseguiu usar o protocolo ANNEX M da adsl 2+ para ter upload maior nessa plataforma? se sim de uma ajudinha...
> 
> Grato


Ola Pessoal, alguém ai esta usando o Annex M com upload de 3mb ? eu tenho um outro dslan aqui que funciona o Annex M certinho batendo os 3mb mais nesse 5616 não consegui ainda, alguém ai tem alguma dica para fazer funcionar ?
Vendo planos aqui com 3 megas de upload e por isso que estou nesse aperto.

Grato pela forca

----------


## ederamboni

> Ola Pessoal, alguém ai esta usando o Annex M com upload de 3mb ? eu tenho um outro dslan aqui que funciona o Annex M certinho batendo os 3mb mais nesse 5616 não consegui ainda, alguém ai tem alguma dica para fazer funcionar ?
> Vendo planos aqui com 3 megas de upload e por isso que estou nesse aperto.
> 
> Grato pela forca



Cara você conseguiu usar o Annex M no Huawei? eu tentei usar no Zhone aqui não tive muito como testar fazer laboratorio, mas funciona, sei que depende do modem tbm, qual o modelo que você usa no cliente?

----------


## Nicox

ola amigo esse dslam MA5616 é bom mesmo? To cotando pra comprar dele, grato.

----------


## ElonPJr

Alexandre boa noite. 
Estou tendo muitas dificuldades para adicionar os comandos da dslam.
Pode me ajudar?
Desde já agradeço sua atenção.


Elon Jr.

----------


## teresopolis

Gente estou namorando a tempo a possibilidade de comprar um dslam, porém tenho várias duvidades de vale a pena ou não implmentar isso frente a outras tecnologias existentes? Estive vendo cabo CTP APL é caro pra burro, ai pergunto acham de fato interessante? como estão fazendo ai a distribuição na rua para atender os clientes? 
Outra coisa, tem alguma fonte aqui no Brasil que seja confiável e com um bom preço? pois na ik1 tiveram a coragem de me cobrar em um stand alone a bagatela de 10 paus... e olha que era para uma quantidade muito pequena de portas, se não me engano 48.

----------


## jhfaria

olá boa tarde a todos, estou querendo comprar uma dslam, porem antes eu queria saber a diferença da ccub e a ccud se puderem informar eu agradeço e qual destas duas é melhor comprar.

att,

jorge

----------


## ElonPJr

> Depois de mais de uma semana, estudando e estudando configurações e manuais, conseguir configurar o DSLAM MA5616.
> Realmente, como amigos acima falaram, o DSLAM funciona em conjunto com MIKROTIK. Não é preciso comprar o "BRAS", equipamento como esse da HUAWEI "ME60".
> 
> a minha estrutura ficou assim:
> MODEM----DSLAM----MIKROTIK(Servidor PPPoe).
> 
> 
> Segue configuração:
> 
> ...




Alexandrel5, boa noite.
Vc conseguiu chegar no seus clientes velocidades acima de 1 mega de upload?
Não estou conseguindo com os meus...

----------


## ElonPJr

Estou tentando ativar o anexo m, mais não de 1 mega upload no cliente.
Alguém conseguiu ativar?

----------


## cesarkallas

Pessoal alguém tem o MA5616 em produção? Estou tendo dificuldades em acertar a configuração dele em ADSL:

1. Só conseguir fazer funcionar modem DLINK DSL2500e, os demais como TPLINK, sincronizam ADSL, mas não discam PPPoE.
2. Não estou conseguindo boas taxas de DOWN e UP na sincronização, mesmo testando direto no DSLAM, poucos modem pegam ADSL2+, maioria abaixo disto.

Se alguém puder dar uma força, valeu!

----------


## jhfaria

aqui eu to usando ele na vlan 100 parece que ou tem q criar uma vlan pra ele ou ele ja vem na vlan 100, paguei pra uma pessoa configurar pra mim.

to usando tplink 300mps perfeito subindo em 25m, mas ja rodei nele tambem o dslink.

att,

jorge

----------


## rimaraujo

A quem estiver usando AdSL tenho uma bobina aqui do cabo 100 pares .40. Interessados private

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## ElonPJr

Tenho interesse Meu Whatts 6299137-9516. me chama.

----------


## jtarga

Alguém aqui teve sucesso nas taxas de upload? Esse equipamento é bom no que promete? Alguem se habilita a configurar e quanto cobra por isso?

----------


## flavioacm

> Ola Pessoal, alguém ai esta usando o Annex M com upload de 3mb ? eu tenho um outro dslan aqui que funciona o Annex M certinho batendo os 3mb mais nesse 5616 não consegui ainda, alguém ai tem alguma dica para fazer funcionar ?
> Vendo planos aqui com 3 megas de upload e por isso que estou nesse aperto.
> 
> Grato pela forca


Pessoal,

Aqui consegui ativar o annex M, porém permanece sincronizando apenas 1300k de upload. Já deu certo para alguém aí?

----------


## naldorangel

Bom dia meus amigos , gostaria de saber se alguem poderia me ajudar com um problema que estou tendo : tenho um dslan hauwei mod: MA5616 porem apresentou problema na plkaca de distribuiçao de energia (pdia h831) ainda na configuraçao , e nao estou achando nem manutençao pra ela , nem tão pouco quem concerte essa placa " fonte segundaria" vcs saberian de informar alguem que poderia arumar ou me vender uma outra . Agradeço qualquer ajuda neste sentido . Caso alguem precize posso enviar maiores detales

----------


## Alexandrel5

> Alexandre boa noite. 
> Estou tendo muitas dificuldades para adicionar os comandos da dslam.
> Pode me ajudar?
> Desde já agradeço sua atenção.
> 
> 
> Elon Jr.


Se ainda estiver precisando de ajuda, só chamar.
whatsapp 031 975374404

----------


## maxbauer

> Se ainda estiver precisando de ajuda, só chamar.
> whatsapp 031 985757192


Alexandre,

Estou com dificuldades para ativas as placas ADSL2+ da minha DSLAM, não importa a configuração que eu faça elas ficam somente como "Activating".

Você consegue me ajudar?

Obrigado.

----------


## Alexandrel5

Mudei o número do Whatsapp 031 975374404

----------


## umbradomini

Acho esse alexandre um comédia, todo mundo se propoe a judar o cara, ai ele consegue e depois quer cobrar 500 reais para ajudar ! lol coisa de brasileiro egoista mesmo !  :Big Grin:

----------


## umbradomini

Olá ab5x2 ! então querido eu acho uma sacanagem o cara vir aqui, pedir ajuda de tantas pessoas gabaritadas e que se prestam a ajudar e depois vender essa ajuda por 500 reais ! sem palavras !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marciossp

> Olá ab5x2 ! então querido eu acho uma sacanagem o cara vir aqui, pedir ajuda de tantas pessoas gabaritadas e que se prestam a ajudar e depois vender essa ajuda por 500 reais ! sem palavras !



Se aguem precisar de ajuda com configuração do dslan pode falar aqui, que na medida do possível eu ajudo sem cobrar nada...

----------


## eemarwell

Olá, estou com uma MA5616 precisando configurar, tenho um Mikrotik aqui e já configurei ele e o pppoe, estou com o manual dela aqui, mas não consigo entrar no modo config pra executar os comandos do manual pelo HyperTerminal. Alguém pode ajudar?

----------


## Marciossp

> Olá, estou com uma MA5616 precisando configurar, tenho um Mikrotik aqui e já configurei ele e o pppoe, estou com o manual dela aqui, mas não consigo entrar no modo config pra executar os comandos do manual pelo HyperTerminal. Alguém pode ajudar?



Se você for acessar via cabo serial usa o putty tem um vídeo explicando como acessar no youtube.

----------


## eemarwell

O problema não está sendo acessar, mas a configuração. Consigo confirmar as portas e criar a vlan e ip estático dela mas não consigo fazer funcionar no mikrotik.

Sent from my SM-J120H using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## Marciossp

Da um print na tela de sua configuração com o comando:
display current-configuration e posta aqui.

----------


## eemarwell

> Da um print na tela de sua configuração com o comando:
> display current-configuration e posta aqui.


display current-configuration
[MA5616V800R308: 5501]
#
[global-config]
<global-config>
sysname MDPOTY
switch adsl mode to rfc2662 vdsl mode to tr129
trap convert event-to-alarm 0x3721000a
alarm alarmlevel 0x1541a026 critical
#
[device-config]
<device-config>
board add 0/1 ADL
#
[public-config]
<public-config>
snmp-agent local-engineid 800007DB0300464BD4B8D8
#
[vlan-config]
<vlan-config>
vlan 55 smart

Enviado via SM-J120H usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Globalnetrj

Pessoal! Ajudar e quando não se tem cunho financeiro! Ajudar um amigo que tem cacife pra comprar um IPDSLAN é piada! O amigo agiu correto! Ajuda com situações corriqueira com duvidas da rapaziada aí sim de graça! Quem me ajuda a fazer um projeto fttx com DOC em CAD! Kkkk 

Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## eemarwell

Não amigo, ajuda não tem a ver com financeiro não. Ajuda quem quer ajudar, se não se dispõe a ajudar e quer cobrar pelo serviço (mesmo quando o intuito do fórum é divulgar conhecimento) aí é uma escolha individual.

Enviado via SM-J120H usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Marciossp

Ativa as configurações antes com o comando: enable

----------


## eemarwell

Amigo, fiz isso, já configurei algumas coisas nela mas ainda não consegui fazer funcionar. Configurei o modem, as vlans no mikrotik, o ADSL LINE-PROFILE, criei uma VLAN smart e outra mux, executei o board confirm e ativei o profile na interface adsl, dei save configuration e sava data mas ainda não consegui.

----------


## Marciossp

Eu preciso ver as suas configurações pra saber o que você fez de errado. Posta aqui o print completo.

----------


## eemarwell

Eu postei mais em cima.


*->Abrir Spoiler<-*


 


```
[COLOR=#333333]display current-configuration[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333][MA5616V800R308: 5501][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333]#[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333][global-config][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333]<global-config>[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333]sysname MDPOTY[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333]switch adsl mode to rfc2662 vdsl mode to tr129[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333]trap convert event-to-alarm 0x3721000a[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333]alarm alarmlevel 0x1541a026 critical[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333]#[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333][device-config][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333]<device-config>[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333]board add 0/1 ADL[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333]#[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333][public-config][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333]<public-config>[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333]snmp-agent local-engineid 800007DB0300464BD4B8D8[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333]#[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333][vlan-config][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333]<vlan-config>[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333]vlan 55 smart[/COLOR]
```

 


Mas posso te mandar o tutorial que estou utilizando (eu mesmo estou fazendo após muitas tentativas...).
Vou te mandar o tutorial, aí você consegue ver exatamente os comandos que utilizei.

----------


## Marciossp

Acho que esta faltando a porta de serviço, executa essa linha: 

service-port vlan 55 adsl 0/1/0 vpi 0 vci 35 rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6

configura o modem com a vpi 0 / vci 35 e testa na primeira linha da primeira porta do dslan pra ver se funciona.

qualquer coisa me manda uma mensagem com seu Skype que agente da uma olhada

----------


## umbradomini

Marcio, vc tem um modelo destes ?

----------


## Marciossp

Tenho

----------


## DjeiBoy

Se alguém precisar de ajuda na config da um toque aí que agente tenta junto, faz um tempo que não configuro uma dessas mas acho que dá pra tentar

----------


## vordee

Pessoal estou a alguns dias tentando configurar, preciso colocar ele me modo bridge,porém não consigo... gostaria de resetar ele para a configuração de fábrica pois tentei muita coisa e quero zerar ele, outra coisa estou usando um modem tplink e não esta sincronizando, alguém consegue me da uma ajuda ai?

----------


## DjeiBoy

Opa me add no whats que agente da um jeito, eu não lembro muito como faz mas acho que consigo e aliás preciso treinar kkkk, eu configurei as minhas mas essas belezura são tanque de guerra o máximo que acontece é queimar a fonte aí não lembro mais Omo faz 

Segue contato 11 94027-7868
Espero conseguir lhe ajudar

----------


## vordee

Ai sim, Muito obrigado pela força, já te chamei no whats... 

Eu andei pesquisando e testando, no display board 0, não esta aparecendo as placas vdsl como auto-find, nem aparece se eu add manual fica como filed mas online... Acredito que vou ter que atualizar, mas não sei como ainda... Se alguem já passou por isso ou sabe como faz pra atualizar fico grato..

----------


## umbradomini

Irmao vou te add tambem, me ajuda que estou no mesmo barco !!! obrigado mesmo pelo bom coracao  :Big Grin:

----------


## vordee

Fala galera, consegui configurar... Meu problema era firmware, atualizei resolveu o problema de sincronização... ai cai no problema da GPON... Não consegui fazer funcionar acredito ser alguma incompatibilidade da GPON com Minha OLT que é FiberHome... Mas consegui fazer chegar as requisições no server PPPoE MK por VLan.... e os services-port configurei tudo com VDSL.

Não sei quase nada... mas essa semana que tive estudando sobre aprendi algumas coisas se eu puder ajudar só chamar ai whats 46 991410808

Abraço e obrigado a todos que de alguma forma me ajudaram

----------


## diegowinet

Olá pessoa boa tarde,estou com uma DSLAN 5616 com placa CCUD e placas adle ,já conseguimos sincronizar os modens porém não disca o PPPoE, alguém sabe onde está o erro?

Enviado via ASUS_Z017DC usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Marciossp

> Olá pessoa boa tarde,estou com uma DSLAN 5616 com placa CCUD e placas adle ,já conseguimos sincronizar os modens porém não disca o PPPoE, alguém sabe onde está o erro?
> 
> Enviado via ASUS_Z017DC usando UnderLinux App


Provavelmente faltou fazer as vlans

----------


## RGSouza

Pessoal boa tarde, acompanho a tempos este topico, e estou enfrentando o problema tambem com as questoes das Vlans, eu as crio direciono os assinantes para elas, porem não consigo discar com o modem, essas Vlans tem q ter um Ip range igual do servidor? Alguem tem um exemplo de como ficaria a vlan? o equipamento que uso MA5600 e MA5300, Agradeço a atenção

----------


## fhayashi

A VLAN não precisa de IP. No concentrador vc cria uma VLAN igual e coloca o PPPoE server nela.

----------


## jorgeti

Boa note amigo, tentar ajudar com o básico dos básicos. Primeiro saiba que esta sua controladora CCUD já e uma switch ADSL e também e portanto não e necessário usar o comando (switch adsl mode to), provavelmente como seu relato as placas foram activadas mais para que outros que ainda não saiba disso vamos fazer do começo, então vamos la.


Ser fez muita coisa e melhor dar um reset e começar do zero.


Comando retorno ao modo fabrica.


#erase flash data


#reboot system


Pronto ao reiniciar esta zerada. Activar board ai o porque quando liga-se um modem a uma porta não sincroniza.


comando.


#board confirm 0


Só este comando já e suficiente para sincronizar qualquer modem ADSL, porque ? quando as placas adle são activadas todas as portas são configuradas para um perfil padrão (1024) ou plofile-index 1024 alias por default o sistema vem com 4 perfis 1, 1022, 1023, e 1024 esse ultimo padrão de activação. estes números não são taxas e sim ID do perfil, e tangem um perfil de alarme com ID 1 que coloca as portas em condição de alarme off por padrão.


Mais e claro não tem nenhuma conectividade com MK mesmo a porta óptica ou Ethernet estando ligada ao mikrotik, então vamos fazer isso.


Criar Vlan.


No exemplo vo usar a interface GE Ethernet RJ45 mais pode usar a GPON Óptica, para agregar Vlan (OBS) não e necessário colocar ips nas vlas de agregação ip apenas na interface GE Ou GPON para acesso por telnet ou ssh, nessa controladora CCUD o IP padrão e 10.11.104.2 acessar pelo terminal do MK configure na ether do MK que esta o DSLAM o ip 10.11.104.1/24 . Para acesso por PC logado ao MK de o comando no dslam 
"ip route-static 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 10.11.104.1" sem aspa e claro bom vamos o comando da vlan.


Comando Criando vlan


#vlan 10 smart 


Comando ligando a vlan a inteface GE


 #port vlan 10 0/0 0


comando Nome da vlan (Opicinal)


#vlan name 10 Vlan-ADSL-1


Agora e que vem a onde você deve esta quebrando a cabeça (traffic table ip) não vo entrar no contesto deste tabela de tráfego ip apenas digo que por padrão vem 6 tabelas mais nenhuma para o perfil máximo de adsl2+ vo apenas criar uma tabela com um ID 7 com cir de 25 m 


Comando


#traffic table ip index 7 cir 25600 priority 6 priority-policy tag-In-Package

Service Port

Agora aqui e que ta a ligação ATM com a VLAN,

Comando

#service-port vlan 10 adsl 0/1/0 vpi 0 vci 33 inbound traffic-table index 7 outbound traffic-table index 7

OBS: deve ser criado um Service Port para cada porta exp alterar 0/1/1 0/1/2 e etc

Aqui diz vlan 10 liga a interface adsl da placa 1 na porta 0, VPI e VCI muita gente pensa que isto tem haver com sinal adsl com circuito virtual e encapsulamento pppoe então vpi 0 vci 33 determina a conexão ATM com a vlan, inbound e outbound determina a rate de entrada e saída da tabela índex 7 criada acima, existem muitos outros parâmetros como multi-service, user-vlan untagged, user-encap pppoe e etc mais para o modo switch adsl 2662 esta e suficiente.

como eu disse isso e o básico dos básico mais o suficiente para o servidor pppoe do MK reconhecer as requisições de login do modem no modo route ou no modo bridge o pc o que falta agora e a associação de perfis linha adsl, perfis de alarme de acordo com distancia snr atenuação e etc, isso e muito importante pois os perfis de linha vai determinar rates, snr e etc.

Mais lembre se que o que postei pra ti e apenas um modo básico com perfil de linha padrão para capacidade adsl2+ 24 megas perfil de alarme padrão em modo off por tanto apenas para peques distancias.

quando tiver tempo posto umas matriz de perfil e explico como editar para cada situação inclusive o extline-profile
que determina o modo Annex.M.

Bom espero ter ajudado já que material sobre essas dslam's raros e muito confusos.

PS. Uma dica com um ? em dentro de config e após dispais obtém listas de comandos exp MA5616(config)#? e MA5616(config)#display?

----------


## RGSouza

Agradeço ao flayashi e ao ab5x2 mataram a charada na minha duvida, a VLAN com o mesmo número, era esse o meu problema, valeu rapaziada!. O jorgeti montou um belo tutorial show!!

Enviado via XT1058 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## umbradomini

Eu estou bem feliz acompanhando este post, muitos dos colegas ficaram abismados com o cara do começo do post cobranddo pra dar uma simples ajuda e derrepente surgiram varias pessoas gabaritadas como Marcio, Jorgeti eo ab5x2 para ajuda no post. Fico feliz mesmo de saber que mesmo sabendo mais que nós, tem a humildade de ajudar aqui quem nunca se deparou com um equipamento destes ! um salve ai pravcs galera abraço !

----------


## fhayashi

Quando loguei na DSLAM que comprei foi (*&*%$*&¨%() E a Huawei demorou uns 2 dias para liberar o login para acesso aos manuais.

Configuerei a minha basicamente lendo esse tópico  :Party:

----------


## fhayashi

@*ab5x2*,

Aqui ainda em testes. Hoje levei para um condomínio para deixar um pessoal usando e avaliar estabilidade. Daqui uma semana fico sabendo como foi, rs.

----------


## trevizoli

Pessoal estou precisando de um consultor para configurar e nos treinar com esta MA5616. O nosso modelo é 5616+PAIA+CCUD+2xVCLE(VDSL2).
Meu contato no whats.
Alexandre Trevizoli (16) 98134-7268
[email protected]

----------


## umbradomini

boa noite, gostaria de pedir aqui para os srs uma ajuda. este topico tem sido abencoado por pessoas como por ex sr jorgeti que postou acima um modo de config. eu parei no item (service-port vlan 10 adsl 0/1/0 vpi 0 vci 33 inbound traffic-table index 7 outbound traffic-table index 7) por que ficou dando erro. Gostaria de saber se alguem que conseguiu poderia me ajudar por gentileza. Um colega uma vez me enviou um txt pro MA5600 mas o MA5616 trabalha como vdsl e eu gostaria de usar isso. Segue o modelo que ele me passou uma vez, gostaria de saber se está correto e o q os srs acham. Eu so não acho util por ip na vlan como os srs vão ver abaixo;





```
#1°Passo Editar os ips abaixo EX:(192.168.1.254) Pela sua preferencia e inclusive o ip do gateway (0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 10.1.1.1).
#Copiar e colar no terminal, o script abaixo que já esta pronto.
#Obs: nao ignorar os passos 1° a 2° sempre copie os espaços e cole integralmente os comandos.
#Comandos 3° a 16°Passo conforme sua quantidade de placas.
# Ignorar as linhas com #. Quando errar favor digitar: erase data flash config.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
 
 
 
enable 
config
 
 
vlan 5 smart
 
 
port vlan 5 0/7 2
port vlan 5 0/7 3
port vlan 5 0/7 4
port vlan 5 0/7 5
 
 
interface vlanif 5
ip address 192.168.1.254 255.255.255.0
 
 
quit
interface scu 0/7
native-vlan 2 vlan 5
native-vlan 3 vlan 5
native-vlan 4 vlan 5
native-vlan 5 vlan 5
auto-neg 2 disable
auto-neg 3 disable
auto-neg 4 disable
auto-neg 5 disable
speed 2 100
speed 3 100
speed 4 1000
speed 5 1000
duplex 2 full
duplex 3 full
duplex 4 full
duplex 5 full
quit
 
 
ip route-static 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 192.168.1.1
 
 
 
 
ping 192.168.1.1
 
 
 
 
 
 
save
 
 
#nao esquecer de escrever save e pressione enter!
=============================================================================================
#Reiniciar 
 
 
reboot system
 
 
#Apos reiniciar
 
 
#2°Passo copiar e colar, este comando de ativação de placas, até que apareça as placas reconhecidas
 
 
 
 
board confirm 0
 
 
 
 
#3°Passo ativar a placa 0/0 ou seja primeiro slot para começar a navegação.
 
 
 
 
config
 
 
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/0 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/1 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/2 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/3 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/4 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/5 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/6 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/7 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/8 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/9 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/10 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/11 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/12 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/13 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/14 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/15 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/16 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/17 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/18 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/19 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/20 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/21 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/22 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/23 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/24 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/25 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/26 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/27 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/28 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/29 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/30 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/31 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/32 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/33 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/34 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/35 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/36 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/37 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/38 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/39 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/40 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/41 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/42 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/43 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/44 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/45 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/46 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/47 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/48 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/49 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/50 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/51 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/52 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/53 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/54 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/55 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/56 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/57 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/58 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/59 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/60 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/61 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/62 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/63 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
 
 
 
 
Depois configure a segunda placa
# 4° Passo ativar a placa 0/1 do segundo slot.
 
 
 
 
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/0 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/1 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/2 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/3 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/4 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/5 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/6 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/7 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/8 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/9 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/10 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/11 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/12 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/13 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/14 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/15 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/16 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/17 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/18 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/19 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/20 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/21 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/22 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/23 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/24 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/25 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/26 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/27 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/28 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/29 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/30 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/31 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/32 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/33 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/34 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/35 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/36 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/37 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/38 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/39 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/40 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/41 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/42 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/43 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/44 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/45 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/46 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/47 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/48 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/49 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/50 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/51 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/52 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/53 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/54 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/55 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/56 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/57 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/58 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/59 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/60 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/61 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/62 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/1/63 vpi 0 vci 35  rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
```

 

Obs: Sempre deverá após essas configurações dar um save e depois um reboot system.


Gostaria de uma ajuda pois o meu é o modelo MA5616 e gostaria tambem de saber como ver o sinal dos clientes para pode diagnosticar possiveis problemas de sinal causados por cabo e etc. Gostaria de usar o maximo do equipamento pois vou usar dentro de um condominio com 20 blocos e vender links de no maximo 50Mb, porem no inicio seram somente de 10 a 20 para testes.

Sem mais deixo aqui meu singelo pedido aos senhores. abraço

----------


## jorgeti

Ola em primeiro lugar qual e a sua controladora ccub, ccuc, ou ccud suas placas adsl ou vdsl
posta um print de "display board 0" e "display current-configuration" e posta, vo rentar de ajudar na medida do possivel.

----------


## umbradomini

Bom dia caros amigos, desde de já agradeço intenção do colega Jorgeti. segue abaixo uma foto da config que sr pediu;



```
#################################################
 
MA5616>enable
 
 
MA5616#config
 
 
MA5616(config)#display board 0
  -------------------------------------------------------------------------
  SlotID  BoardName  Status           SubType0 SubType1    Online/Offline
  -------------------------------------------------------------------------
  0       H831CCUB   Active_normal    GP1A     ASDA
  1
  2
  3
  4
  5       H831PDIA   Normal
  -------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
 
MA5616(config)#
 
############### current configuration ######################
 
 
 
 
 
MA5616V800R308: 5501]
#
[global-config]
  <global-config>
 traffic table ip index 7 name ip-traffic-table_7 cir 25600 cbs 821200 pir 51200 pbs 1024000 color-mode color-blind  priority 6 priority-policy tag-in-package
 switch adsl mode to rfc2662 vdsl mode to tr129
 trap convert event-to-alarm 0x3721000a
 alarm alarmlevel 0x1541a026 critical
#
[public-config]
  <public-config>
 time date-format MM-DD-YYYY
 snmp-agent local-engineid 800007DB03E0247FC2E342
#
[vlan-config]
  <vlan-config>
 vlan 10 smart
 port vlan 10 0/0 0
#
---- More ( Press 'Q' to break ) ----
[emu-config]
  <emu-config>
 emu add 0 fan 0 2 RS232 "FAN"
 emu add 1 h831vesc 0 1 RS232 "H831VESC"
#
[abs-config]
  <abs-config>
 config
#
[meth]
  <meth0>
interface meth0
 ip address 10.11.104.2 255.255.255.0
#
[null]
  <null0>
interface null0
#
[aaa]
  <aaa>
aaa
 authentication-scheme "default"
 #
######################################################
```

 
Desde ja agradeco atencao !

----------


## fhayashi

@*umbradomini*,

Onde estão suas placas????? 

Pelo que mostra, só está conectada a controladora e fonte.

----------


## umbradomini

@*fhayashi*, bom dia querido, segue uma foto do equipamento, as placas estão nele como mostra a foto abaixo.

----------


## umbradomini

postei 2 vezes, me desculpe meu desatino.

----------


## fhayashi

> @*fhayashi*, bom dia querido, segue uma foto do equipamento, as placas estão nele como mostra a foto abaixo.


Não sei se a VDLE é diferente mas a minha ADLE, assim que ligou, mandei o display board 0, já mostrou as ADLEs como auto identificadas. Só precisei confirmar as placas.

----------


## jorgeti

> postei 2 vezes, me desculpe meu desatino.


Oi boa noite amigo umbradomini, Vamos la em primeiro pelas as imagens que foram postadas suas placas são vdsl, a minha abordagem com o pequeno tuto foi para adsl no seu caso o meu tuto não vai dar certo pois as configurações são totalmente deferentes e muito mais complexas do que as adsl principalmente na integração com Vlans no service port, O amigo fhayashi fez uma observação muito correta suas placas não estão sendo reconhecidas pela sua Dslam elas deveriam aparecer nos slots 3 e 4 pelo comando "display board 0" a sequencia certa e 1 e 2 de cima para baixo, tente isso e confira o encaixe foi ate o fim da placa para o slot. rode novamente o comando "display board 0" e vê se aparece, se aparecer de comando "board confirm 0" para habilitar as placas, caso não apareça se tem algum galho com as placas ou o firmware da controladora.

PS: caso tudo de de cesto me avise que vou preparar um mini tuto básico para vdsl pra ti.

----------


## trevizoli

jorgeti, estou com um problema identico ao amigo umbradomini.
Você não poderia me dar uma consultoria diretamente? Preciso muito de ajuda.

----------


## jorgeti

Ola amigo seguinte, presto consultoria para muitos clientes aqui no rio de Janeiro meu tempo e muito apertado principalmente porque muitos dos meus clientes decidiram por implementar o xDSL por motivos do barateamento desta tecnologia e os problemas que enfrentam com redes cabeadas como loops, rios e etc, eu decidi ajudar ai neste post porque eu vi muita gente que não tem a mínima ideia do que este equipamento tem de recurso eu não fiz curso deste modelo mais a três quando trabalhei para uma empresa que prestava serviço para finada GVT hoje vivo fiz o curso da MA5600 e trabalhei muito com ela, para dominar esta MA5616 foi questão de alguns dias mais ainda na pratica não lidei com placa vdsl nesta dslam porque os provedores que estão implementando são de pequeno porte e trabalhão com velocidades na media de 15 Megas e no caso as placas adsl são mais viáveis por diversos factores como distancia, custo tanto das placas como dos modems cliente que são mais baratos como mais fáceis de encontrar no mercado, como eu disse na pratica ainda não implementei Vdsl neste equipamento mais sei na teoria ja que trabalhei com os dois na MA5600.

Tendo um Tempo vamos ve no que poderei te ajudar, vou adicionar seu whatsApp para poder mo falar melhor.

----------


## NahuelVara

Oi, desculpe a minha Português, eu sou da Argentina e eu preciso lhe fazer algumas perguntas. Tenho a mesma situação que você: MODEM <-> DSLAM Huawei 5616 <-> Mikrotik.
MK já configurado com PPPoE Server e verificados em um computador (configurar uma conexão PPPoE e taxa de usuário e senha com sucesso), também eu carreguei as mesmas configurações que trabalharam em seu caso, mas o modem não conseguir se conectar à Internet.
Eu tenho que definir algo mais no MK?, Uma VLAN?.
Se a porta ADSL está operando em uma VLAN, você não deve adicionar uma VLAN na porta Ethernet para trabalhar?
obrigado

----------


## umbradomini

Boa noite querido amigo Jorgeti, gostaria tambem de contratar uma ajuda particular sua por gentileza anota meu cel e me envie uma msg para podermos nos falar - 14 996042899 abraço

----------


## jorgeti

> Boa noite querido amigo Jorgeti, gostaria tambem de contratar uma ajuda particular sua por gentileza anota meu cel e me envie uma msg para podermos nos falar - 14 996042899 abraço


Oba amigo valeu pela confiança mais o meu interesse aqui e ajudar na medida do possível daqui apouco o pessoal vai que sou mais um daqueles ai la traz kakaka.

mais sobre a sua dslam descobri isto traduza que vc vai intender porque.

https://sandestechblog.wordpress.com...oard-software/

Veja direitinho qual o código da placa tipo "H83BVDLE" na etiqueta da placa de este comando e ve se ela aparece na lista abaixo do comando.

#board add 0/1

se não tiver e provável que tenha que fazer Actualização do firmware.

mais mesmo assim tente isso.

EXEP: 

#board add 0/1 H83BVDLE

o código e apenas um exemplo coloque o código etiqueta da se for essa tudo bem mais co a placa no slot 1 de cima para baixo se der operação bem sucedida de um.

#board confirm 0/1

depois de um

display board 0 

se a placa aparecer no slot 1 como normal salve e faça o mesmo com a outra se der failure vai ter mesmo que fazer update do firmware.

tenta ai qualquer coisa eu vejo ai com vc através TeamViewer ou derreto por telnet se tiver acesso na dslam por internet.

----------


## fhayashi

@*NahuelVara*,

Você tem de criar pelo menos uma VLAN e porta a porta configurar para esta vlan

----------


## NahuelVara

y en este caso, usando la configuración de @*Alexandrel5* 



> [MA5616V800R312: 3900]
> #
> [sysmode]
> <sysmode>
> switch adsl mode to rfc2662 vdsl mode to tr129
> protocol support h248
> #
> [global-config]
> <global-config>
> ...


¿tengo que configurar una interfaz vlan 100 en el MK? ¿o debe ser otra Vlan?

----------


## fhayashi

és la misma

----------


## NahuelVara

Então, eu estou fazendo algo errado quando eu definir a VLAN no MK. Criei a porta de interface 100 VLAN que está ligado a DLAM, I atribuído um VLAN IP e um para a interface. IPs que eu uso são:
VLAN = 192.168.2.93
MK = Interface 192.168.2.89
Interface DSLAM = 192.168.2.83 meth
O que estou fazendo de errado? Você precisa configurar algo extra?
Gracias!!

----------


## trevizoli

Amigo umbradomini, resolvi meu problema com a versão 16 do firmware.
Se vc comprou essa DSLAM no PY, entre em contato com o ELVER RAMON, do suporte da EXCELL, ele tem como te passar o FIRMWARE correto para sua board.
O Jorgeti, tbm passou um tempo conectado nela me ajudando, e também chegou a conclusão sobre o firmware, mas minha conexão estava ruim, tive que trocar de conexão e como não quis incomodar o Jorge de manhã pedi para o suporte da loja resolver. Se precisar de ajuda me contacte que te passo o contato da Excell.

----------


## jorgeti

> Então, eu estou fazendo algo errado quando eu definir a VLAN no MK. Criei a porta de interface 100 VLAN que está ligado a DLAM, I atribuído um VLAN IP e um para a interface. IPs que eu uso são:
> VLAN = 192.168.2.93
> MK = Interface 192.168.2.89
> Interface DSLAM = 192.168.2.83 meth
> O que estou fazendo de errado? Você precisa configurar algo extra?
> Gracias!!


Não e ip na vlan o ip de acesso deve ficar na interface do MK a vlan não pressisa de ip.

/interface vlan
add interface=etherxx name=Vlan-XXX use-service-tag=no vlan-id=10

Crie um servidor PPPOE na Interface Vlan.

Vlan 10 e so um exemplo da siga o meu mini tuto e vai ver que o modem vai fazer login e um usuário que tenha configurado no MK e no moedem.

----------


## NahuelVara

Funcionou! muito obrigado !! Agora, outra questão para adicionar outro modem na 0/1/1 eu coloquei o comando:

"service-port vlan 10 adsl 0/1/1 vpi 0 vci 33 inbound traffic-table index 7 outbound traffic-table index 7"

É correto?

OBRIGADO !!!

----------


## jorgeti

> Funcionou! muito obrigado !! Agora, outra questão para adicionar outro modem na 0/1/1 eu coloquei o comando:
> 
> "service-port vlan 10 adsl 0/1/1 vpi 0 vci 33 inbound traffic-table index 7 outbound traffic-table index 7"
> 
> É correto?
> 
> OBRIGADO !!!


Para cada service port mude apenas a o numero da porta EXEP 0/1/2 para placa2 0/2/0 e assim vai.

Agora fique de olho nos line profile, alarm porque estão no modo básico não coloque em produção antes de criar perfis adequados para cada distancia SNR atenuação etc, lembrando que em modo o alarme esta desligado.

depois vo postar sobre perfil de linha alarme e EXT line que responsável pelo Annex.m.

----------


## umbradomini

@*jorgeti*, Querido colega, fiz abaixo os comandos e este foi resultado;

#####################################################
MA5616(config)#board add 0/1
{ ADL<K>|ASP<K>|H832DSLD<K>|H832SHLH<K>|H835CALE<K>|H838ASPB<K>|H838ASRB<K>|VDG<K>|VDS<K>|VDT<K> }:

Command:
board add 0/1
^
% Incomplete command, the error locates at '^'

MA5616(config)#board add 0/1 H83D00VDLE01
^
% Unknown command, the error locates at '^'

MA5616(config)#board confirm 0/1
Failure: Board does not exist

MA5616(config)#display board 0
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
SlotID BoardName Status SubType0 SubType1 Online/Offline
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
0 H831CCUB Active_normal GP1A ASDA
1
2
3
4
5 H831PDIA Normal
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

MA5616(config)#
#######################################################

Segue também uma foto do codigo da etiqueta que vem na frente da placa como o Sr descreveu.



******** Porem meu querido, removi a placa e dentro da placa achei codigo que inclusive tem no site que o SR passou que é o CODIGO: H83BVDLE e inclusive estou enviando uma foto para o SR do mesmo:



Então, como o SR me disse, chego a conclusão que terei que atualizar o firmware e inclusive usando o site que o Sr passou, vi que a minha placa controladora e compatível com a versão da placa VDLE como mostra na imagem abaixo;



Por gentileza o SR poderia me ajudar pelo teamviewer ? Ai combinamos um valor por que é justo o sr está me ajudando demais. obrigado !

----------


## fhayashi

@*umbradomini*,

O problema é que não está reconhecendo a placa.

Roda dois comandos.

display version
board confirm

Depois roda novamente o display board 0

----------


## umbradomini

@*fhayashi* , boa tarde nobre colega! abaixo segue os comandos que o Sr me orientou a rodar e os respectivos resultados.

*********************************

A5616(config)#*display version*
{ <cr>|backplane<K>|frameid/slotid<S><Length 1-15> }:

Command:
display version

VERSION : MA5616V800R308C01
PATCH : SPC200 SPH508 HP2101
PRODUCT : MA5616

Mainboard Running Area Information:
--------------------------------------------
Current Program Area : Area A
Current Data Area : Area A

Program Area A Version : MA5616V800R308C01
Program Area B Version : MA5616V800R308C01

Data Area A Version : MA5616V800R308C01
Data Area B Version : MA5616V800R308C01
--------------------------------------------

Copyright (c) Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. 2002-2011 All rights reserved
Uptime is 0 day(s), 0 hour(s), 45 minute(s), 50 second(s)

MA5616(config)#


######################################################

/////////////////// Usando comando (board confirm) apareceu este erro !

MA5616(config)#*board confirm*
{ frameid[/slotid]<S><Length 1-15> }:

Command:
board confirm
^
% Incomplete command, the error locates at '^'

MA5616(config)#

MA5616(config)#board confirm
{ frameid[/slotid]<S><Length 1-15> }:

Command:
board confirm
^
% Incomplete command, the error locates at '^'

/////////////////// e abaixo usei ele colocando opcao 0 no que resultou em outra msg.

MA5616(config)#*board confirm 0*
0 frame 5 slot board has been confirmed

MA5616(config)#



E agora como sr citou, rodei o comando display board 0

MA5616(config)#*display board 0*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
SlotID BoardName Status SubType0 SubType1 Online/Offline
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
0 H831CCUB Active_normal GP1A ASDA
1
2
3
4
5 H831PDIA Normal
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

MA5616(config)#

----------


## fhayashi

@*umbradomini*,

palpite mas seu firmware está bem antigo. O meu está no 312 e não está na última versão. Tenta atualizar.

----------


## umbradomini

@*fhayashi* , caro colega, este procedimento é complexo ? pode dispor de algumas palavras sobre tal procedimento para que eu possa caminhar neste objetivo? desde ja te agradeço pela cooperação !

----------


## fhayashi

Opa, 

nunca fiz. No manual do equipamento diz para contactar o suporte da Huawei e seguir o MDU Upgrade guide.

Tanto que nem achei um link para download do firmware. Deve ter de pedir lá no suporte mesmo. Já registrou seu equipamento no site? Leva uns 2 dias para eles aprovarem.

----------


## umbradomini

@*trevizoli* , boa tarde amigo, o sr jorgeti me linkou sua dica e desculpe meu desatino em nao ver o poste. vou fazer exatamente o que o sr orientou e novamente obrigado.

----------


## DjeiBoy

Gente alguém sabe o parâmetro correto do line profile??

----------


## fhayashi

Opa @*DjeiBoy*,

Eu estou usando os padrões que já vem de fábrica, no meu caso, o Profile 1024. No manual cita 4 Line Profiles já configurados de fábrica:

Profile IDs: 1, 1022, 1023, and 1024
Profile 1 is used to activate common ADSL2+ ports.
Profile 1022 is used to activate ADSL2+ ports in fast mode.
Profile 1023 is used to activate existing ADSL ports in a long distance.
Profile 1024 is used to activate ports on an ADSL2+ board.

Agora se precisar de algo mais específico, pode executar o comando adsl line-profile quickadd

Os parâmetros:

Configure an ADSL2+ line profile.
Run the adsl line-profile quickadd command to quickly add an ADSL2+ line profile or run the adsl line-profile add command (an interactive command) to add an ADSL2+ line profile.

An ADSL2+ line profile contains the following parameters:

*transmode* (only for the preceding interactive command): It indicates the line transmission mode. By default, all the transmission modes are supported. The default mode can be used. Then, the system automatically adapts to the transmission mode of the peer end.

*snr*: Indicates the SNR margin, which refers to the idle space for carrying noise, excluding the space for carrying signals. In general, the SNR margin of the minimum tone is considered as the SNR margin of the entire ADSL connection.

*rate*: It indicates the line rate. During line activation, an appropriate rate is automatically negotiated between the preset maximum rate and minimum rate based on the line condition and profile configuration. This line rate or the rate configured in the traffic profile bound to a port can be used to restrict a user rate on the port. When both rates function, the lower rate is selected as the user rate.

After the ADSL2+ line profile is configured, ADSL2+ ports can use the profile when being activated.

----------


## DjeiBoy

Opa muito obrigado por esse material, eu sempre configuro meu propio profile mas agora vou testar esse que vc me passou, muito obrigado.

----------


## umbradomini

@fhayash, O problema é como rsrs !

----------


## umbradomini

@*trevizoli*, amigo o sr poderia me passar contado dele ? ou talvez a firmware usada em seu equipamento ? fico muito grato !

----------


## fhayashi

> @fhayash, O problema é como rsrs !


Pois é, mas conseguiu registrar seu DSLAM no site de suporte da Huawei? Pelo que vi, só acessando eles para fazer o upgrade por lá.

----------


## ricardoandre

Estou com um desses DSLAM aqui na mesa. Estou com um modem Huawei HG655a, com problemas de equalizar o modem. Caso eu ligue esse modem nas portas VDSL ele sobe normal, se eu ligar ele na ADSL, ele não equaliza, porem caso eu dentro do sistema do MODEM eu aplique as configurações o ADSL equaliza.
Alguém com problemas semelhantes com esse MODEM?

----------


## ricardoandre

Tenho o MA5616 aqui em bancada, um CARD de 32 VDSL e outro CARD de 32 ADSL.
No card VDSL somente está funcionando os modens vdsl, seu fazer o teste com um ADSL ele sincroniza, mas não passa informações.
Já no card ADSL está sincronizando e trafegando dados tanto no modem ADSL quanto no VDSL.
Algo em especifico nas configurações para que a placa VDSL aceite dados de um modem ADSL?

----------


## fhayashi

Nunca usei as VDSL mas tenho curiosidade para ver se passa tudo que falam mesmo de banda. ADSL tenho tido ótimos resultados.

----------


## wantunes

Estou com MA5616, não sobre o pppoe, alguem pode me ajudar, estou com 2 VDLE.

----------


## davidgomes007

tenho o u2000 mais nao consigo usar no dslam porque a porta eth esta bloqueada e perdi a senha do dslam

----------


## fhayashi

Testemunho. Agora com SCM na mão, iniciamos as vendas nos condomínios verticais com vários blocos usando a MA5616. em 3 dias de vendas, 20 clientes ativados. Mais umas 5 aguardando agendamento aqui na gaveta.

Conseguindo entregar planos até 20megas de download sem stress. 

Ativação é muito prática, na média, cerca de 20 min, contando a perda de tempo para caçar os cabos quando o pessoal da telefônica, ao longo do tempo, foi trocando e bagunçando o mapa no DG.

Apesar de começarmos a vender agora, haviam uns 30 clientes ativos em regime de teste gratuíto já faz quase um mês.

Conexão é muito estável, a queda do PPPoE só ocorre quando nosso link com o condomínio reinicia. 

O DSLAM, depois de instalado, nunca mais abrimos o Rack. Ativação 100% no DG. Alegria total aqui!

----------


## Nenet

Fhayashi... realmente é muito prático.

Com relação a ativação do annex m nas MA5616.
Alguém pode passar o tutorial?

----------


## fhayashi

Galera, alguém sabe como colocar o IP de gerenciamento em uma VLAN? Hoje acesso através de um IP direto na placa do Router mas queria tirar esse IP de lá porque em camada dois está no mesmo barramento que chegam os clientes.

----------


## sapucaia

Boa noite!

Pessoa! Alguém teria a versão 3.10, 11 ou 12 do software para controladora CCUB, que pudesse disponibilizar. Estou com um condomínio parado por problemas em um controladora e os DSLAM que temos de backup todos estão com a versão 3.08 que não reconhece placas VDLE.

Agradeço a todos!

----------


## ricardoandre

> Boa noite!
> 
> Pessoa! Alguém teria a versão 3.10, 11 ou 12 do software para controladora CCUB, que pudesse disponibilizar. Estou com um condomínio parado por problemas em um controladora e os DSLAM que temos de backup todos estão com a versão 3.08 que não reconhece placas VDLE.
> 
> Agradeço a todos!


manda PVT que tenho a 3.10

----------


## ricardoandre

> Galera, alguém sabe como colocar o IP de gerenciamento em uma VLAN? Hoje acesso através de um IP direto na placa do Router mas queria tirar esse IP de lá porque em camada dois está no mesmo barramento que chegam os clientes.


interface vlanif 2
ip address 192.168.0.2 255.255.255.0 description gerencia

ip route-static 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 192.168.0.1

----------


## fhayashi

Opa @*ricardoandre*,

Valeu demais! Funcionou aqui!

----------


## sapucaia

> manda PVT que tenho a 3.10


Obrigado Ricardo! Consegui a versão 3.10 e 3.12. Se alguém precisar, é só solicitar.

----------


## sapucaia

Sobre Anexo M.

Fiz alguns testes e consegui sincronizar o modem em bancada a 2939K de UP. O que deu 2.5Mb.

Segue as configurações. Testem ai, de repente alguém acrescenta algo nessa configuração.

Para criar o profile:

adsl extline-profile add 1

Quando chegar nessas opções, alterar os parametros com as opções:

Will you enable the transmission mode? (y/n) [n]:y
Escolher 2 vezes 1-5

Will you set Upstream PSD mask selection parameter? (y/n) [n]:y
Escolher opção 9

Depois de criado o ext-profile, adicionar na placa ou portas especificas.

Ex.

interface adsl 0/1

extline-config all profile-index 1

Como esse comando vai ativar o ext-profile em todas as portas dessa placa. Se quiser ativar somente em portas especificas, substituir all pelo número da porta.

Para checar se foi aplicado corretamente

display port state all

Bem, é isso ai!

----------


## Elfos

Bom dia..
Excelente post sobre este equipamento. Tenho uma dúvida, gostaria de saber se existe uma forma de habilitar o Circuit-Id Tag para que seja possível mapear por Slot/Porta o cliente que discando para o PPPOE?

Grato!!

----------


## sapucaia

Elfos, Bom dia!

Tem sim, no "service port"

----------


## m

ola,

colega very good

modelo huawei 5616 adle32

fiz o procedimento ele sincronizou e alterou para M e so alterou para 3xxx em taxa maxima 
taxa de dados continua 1xxxx fiz teste em bancada so passou 1mega de up.

tem como ajudar nessa 

obrigado

----------


## sapucaia

Só habilitar Annex M no modem...

----------


## m

boa noite,

ele esta em M no modem , na verdade ele esta em auto com as demais opçoes.
ele acaba automaticamente selecionando annex m no modem.

----------


## Elfos

Pessoal, alguém poderia me ajudar?
Preciso fornecer voz ao clientes VSDL. No service port, a vlan para dados é a 1600. Para voz, trabalhamos outra VLAN. Como fazer para também adicionar esta VLAN de voz para configurar os dados SIP no Modem (Obs. Modem tem as portas FXS, no caso o modelo TP-Link TD-VG5612).
Obrigado!!

----------


## DjeiBoy

Pessoal, alguém poderia me ajudar a trocar o IP da interface na dslam modelo MA5616 por favor?

----------


## sapucaia

Sobre VDSL, 90/40...

----------


## fhayashi

> Sobre VDSL, 90/40...


??

----------


## alexribeiro

Bom dia amigo,

Se for para trocar o ip da vlan o comando é:

MA5616(config)#interface vlanif 1
MA5616(config-if-vlanif1)#ip address 192.168.0.2 255.255.255.0
MA5616(config-if-vlanif1)#quit
MA5616(config)#save

----------


## marceldabatera

Bom dia a todos, amigos, estou iniciando agora e pretendo adiquirir um dslan. Queria saber quantos clientes ele suporta? Cada porta ê um cliente? Ouvi dizer que é possível atender mais que o dobro de clietes por porta? Como funciona a ligação? Em um única porta par metálico, quantos usuários? Esse equipamento dá muitos problemas?

Obrigado a todos! Onde consigo um com preço bom?

----------


## fhayashi

1 cliente por porta. Cada placa costuma ter 32 portas. Tem placas 64 portas mas nunca vi

Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App

----------


## marceldabatera

> 1 cliente por porta. Cada placa costuma ter 32 portas. Tem placas 64 portas mas nunca vi
> 
> Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App


Dá muitos problemas essa Huawei? Ouvir dizer que a Drytec é melhor! Tenho medo de dar problemas e ficar com a dslan parada e os clientes esperando uma nova placa.

----------


## fhayashi

Olha, tenho elas rodando faz só 3 meses. Mas desde que configurei, tranquei o rack e nunca mais precisei abrir. O equipamento parece mais que robusto. Estável tbem. 

DSLAM em termos de processamento é muito simples. Um switch de longa distância. 

Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fhayashi

Alguém tem as novas firmwares para o CCUB ou contato conde consigo? Na Huawei só mandam contactar o representante que vendeu. Estou com uma que não está reconhecendo as VDLE. Está rodando a R308.

----------


## avatar52

CCUB? Eu usei uma firmware CCUB pra recuperar uma DSLAM que também não reconhecia VDLE. 

Me chama no privado que te forneço, essa é pros mais chegados. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk

----------


## DjeiBoy

> CCUB? Eu usei uma firmware CCUB pra recuperar uma DSLAM que também não reconhecia VDLE. 
> 
> Me chama no privado que te forneço, essa é pros mais chegados. 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Grupinho fechado então... 

Brincadeira, o importante é ajudar nosso amigo.

----------


## fhayashi

kkkkkkkkkk,
@*DjeiBoy*, grupinho fechado que de vez em quando apanha da MA5616 rsrsrs

----------


## DjeiBoy

> kkkkkkkkkk,
> @*DjeiBoy*, grupinho fechado que de vez em quando apanha da MA5616 rsrsrs


Noites sem dormir, kkkkk mas você merece todo apoio, muito gente boa.

----------


## sapucaia

Tá ai pra quem precisar!

http://www.flytec.com.py/fiberhome/H...etfile_312.bin

----------


## avatar52

É modo de falar, só me chamar em privado que forneço. 

Eu fiz isso pro pessoal ver o quanto é bom o negócio de "ajuda inbox". Hahahaha. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk

----------


## fhayashi

> Tá ai pra quem precisar!
> 
> http://www.flytec.com.py/fiberhome/H...etfile_312.bin


Top. Já baixei. Amanhã vou testar. Valeu!!

Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fhayashi

> É modo de falar, só me chamar em privado que forneço. 
> 
> Eu fiz isso pro pessoal ver o quanto é bom o negócio de "ajuda inbox". Hahahaha. 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Hahahahah. Anti disseminação de conhecimento. 

[emoji14]

Just kidding

Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fhayashi

Pergunta, aquele "buraco" ge0 é para colocar um sfp padrão? Posso colocar um 1gbps lá?

Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fhayashi

Galera, valeu pelo Help! Firmware atualizado e placas reconhecidas.

Vdsl sincronizou lindo na bancada, quero ver no prédio! Hahahah

Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App

----------


## DjeiBoy

> Galera, valeu pelo Help! Firmware atualizado e placas reconhecidas.
> 
> Vdsl sincronizou lindo na bancada, quero ver no prédio! Hahahah
> 
> Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App


Qual modelo da placa??, quanto de up e down??, qual processo de atualização?? Passa pra gente por favor.

----------


## fhayashi

VDLS Djei

Pelo menos no sincronismo deu 88 de download e 66 e upload.

Com modem ADSL2 sincronizou padrão adsl mesmo, 24 de down e 1 de up.

----------


## marceldabatera

Amigos, onde encontro essas placas vdsl? Outra dúvida, essa parte do lado esquerda do dslan é para ligar linha telefonica? Se eu quiser ligar um interfone no line do dslam e mandar voz e dados para em um único par consigo? Funciona? Um conhecido meu disse que fazia. Com se faz isso? Ja pesquisei e não conseguir nada a respeito.

----------


## fhayashi

> Amigos, onde encontro essas placas vdsl? Outra dúvida, essa parte do lado esquerda do dslan é para ligar linha telefonica? Se eu quiser ligar um interfone no line do dslam e mandar voz e dados para em um único par consigo? Funciona? Um conhecido meu disse que fazia. Com se faz isso? Ja pesquisei e não conseguir nada a respeito.


Cara, a minha já veio com duas vdle mas peguei essa usada. Mas no MercadoLivre vc acha.

Quanto as portas, é isso mesmo. A pstn captura a linha telefônica ou interfone. A Line manda os dois para o assinante. No outro lado vc coloca o filtro que separa telefone é ADSL ou vdsl 

Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rogeriopaduam

Olá , boa noite, estou acompanhando este tópico e consegui configurar minha dslam smartax ma5616 com a placa controladora CCUD com 1 porta GE Ether e 1 Gpon + 4 ADLE , o modem sicronizou e o pppoe autenticou normal .

Pergunta:
eu fiz tudo direto da porta da minha Rb Mikrotik para a porta GE Ether do MA5616,
mais não estou conseguindo fazer a gpon enxergar a minha RB MIkrotik

exemplo: 1º vem minha RB 1036 2º vem minha OLT MA 5600T 3º por dentro de split a smart ax MA5616 :
eu consegui fazer a autenticação da OLT x DSLAM por password ai a pon acendeu e estabilizou o led 
fiz o direcionamento da vlan smart e das portas para as duas tanto a GE ether quanto para a Gpon, mais não enxerga a RB 1036 pela gpon , apenas pela GE Ether.
Alguem poderia me ajudar?
meu waltsapp 21-98944-4441
Rogério Paduam

----------


## fhayashi

A OLT já não faz a bridge da porta com uma VLAN da RB?

Acho que vai ficar uma VLAN por dentro da outra na RB

----------


## rogeriopaduam

Olá, meu amigo fhayashi na minha OLT que eu ja uso , eu uso EX. vlan 100 smart e por dentro da vlan 100 eu cadastro as vlans para cada onu comunicar ou seja coloco na pon as configurações de vlan e senha , na onu eu só coloco uma senha e funciona de boa

Ex: RB = vlan 100 smart por dentro sbvlan 1000 / ja na olt fica vlan 100 smart e 0/11 3 0 fica a vlan 1000 + password

em campo fica só a onu por split com uma senha ex:1234567890
quando eu acesso a olt ela me diz que está autenticado mais não passa nada, eu observei que no config status está off vou dar um print aqui

----------


## rogeriopaduam

> A OLT já não faz a bridge da porta com uma VLAN da RB?
> 
> Acho que vai ficar uma VLAN por dentro da outra na RB


Olá, meu amigo fhayashi na minha OLT que eu ja uso , eu uso EX. vlan 100 smart e por dentro da vlan 100 eu cadastro as vlans para cada onu comunicar ou seja coloco na pon as configurações de vlan e senha , na onu eu só coloco uma senha e funciona de boa

Ex: RB = vlan 100 smart por dentro sbvlan 1000 / ja na olt fica vlan 100 smart e 0/11 3 0 fica a vlan 1000 + password

em campo fica só a onu por split com uma senha ex:1234567890
quando eu acesso a olt ela me diz que está autenticado mais não passa nada, eu observei que no config status está off vou dar um print aqui

----------


## rogeriopaduam

> Olá, meu amigo fhayashi na minha OLT que eu ja uso , eu uso EX. vlan 100 smart e por dentro da vlan 100 eu cadastro as vlans para cada onu comunicar ou seja coloco na pon as configurações de vlan e senha , na onu eu só coloco uma senha e funciona de boa
> 
> Ex: RB = vlan 100 smart por dentro sbvlan 1000 / ja na olt fica vlan 100 smart e 0/11 3 0 fica a vlan 1000 + password
> 
> em campo fica só a onu por split com uma senha ex:1234567890
> quando eu acesso a olt ela me diz que está autenticado mais não passa nada, eu observei que no config status está off vou dar um print aqui


F/S/P : 0/11/3
ONT-ID : 1
Control flag : active
Run state : online
Config state : failed *<<<<< eu notei aqui essa diferença*
Match state : mismatch
DBA type : SR
ONT distance(m) : 5
ONT battery state : not support
Memory occupation : -
CPU occupation : -
Temperature : -
Transparent : disable
MAC learning function: enable
Native VLAN option : unconcern
Ont profile ID : 17
Authentic type : password-auth
Discovery mode : always-on mode
Discovery state : on
SN : 4857544320A99026 (HWTC-20A99026)
Password : 0x50534130303031353030(PSA0001500)
Management mode : OMCI
Software work mode : normal 
Isolation state : normal 
Alarm profile ID : 1 
Description : Term_DSLAN015/VlanUsu_1500
Last down cause : LOFi 
Last up time : 2017-08-05 05:09:47+08:00
Last down time : 2017-08-05 05:09:30+08:00
Last dying gasp time : - 
ONT online duration : 0 day(s), 3 hour(s), 55 minute(s), 8 second(s) 
Type C support : Support

----------


## trevizoli

Pessoal alguém tem o Packet File da CCUD V800R313C00?
esta versão é a última e suporta as placas VCLE/VDLE

----------


## fabio93

@*fhayashi* boa noite amigo, poderia me ajudar como faço para atualizar o firmware já fiz o download do arquivo. help me please

----------


## fhayashi

> @*fhayashi* boa noite amigo, poderia me ajudar como faço para atualizar o firmware já fiz o download do arquivo. help me please


Opa,. Faz um tempinho que fiz mas me lembro que só segui o manual mesmo. Me lembro que era só fazer um tftp.

Instalei na minha máquina e entrei na dslam e mandei atualizar via tftp.

----------


## trevizoli

Pessoal alguém tem o firmware da CCUD V800R313C00 ou outro que aceite placa VCLE? eu sei que o 308 não aceita....
estou precisando da ajuda dos amigos!

----------


## fabio93

> Opa,. Faz um tempinho que fiz mas me lembro que só segui o manual mesmo. Me lembro que era só fazer um tftp.
> 
> Instalei na minha máquina e entrei na dslam e mandei atualizar via tftp.


Valeu amigo, fiz um tftp aqui e consegui atualizar, porém parece que deu algo errado pq o dslam fica reiniciando sozinho. No inicio diz assim " the latest reboot is caused by : watchdog ". O que será isso.

----------


## fhayashi

Nossa, estranho. As vdle reconheceram normal?

----------


## fabio93

> Nossa, estranho. As vdle reconheceram normal?


sim as placas apareceu normal agora, ate cheguei a começar configurar, porém a controladora sempre reinicia sozinha depois de um ou dois minutos.

----------


## fhayashi

Dá um display current-configiration e veja se tem algum whatchdog ligado

----------


## fabio93

Huawei Integrated Access Software (MA5616).
Copyright(C) Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. 2002-2013. All rights reserved.


User root has used a default password. Change the password in time.

MA5616>enable

MA5616#config

MA5616(config)#display current-configuration
{ <cr>|port<K>|section<K>|service-port<K>|simple<K>||<K> }:

Command:
display current-configuration
[MA5616V800R312: 3900]
#
[sysmode]
<sysmode>
switch adsl mode to rfc2662 vdsl mode to tr129
protocol support h248
#
[public-config]
<public-config>
snmp-agent local-engineid 800007DB03E0247FBE09FD82
#
[gponnni]
<gponnni-0/0/1>
interface gponnni 0/0/1
password hex "%KUK6*54<.][email protected]")Q!!35M8SM:^/.[8NCSF!K--^Q!!B#A8&)VAB']]F;U$
19'2_1!!B#A8&)VAB']]F;U$19'2_1!!B#A8&)VAB']]F;U$19'2_1!!%"
#
[emu-config]
<emu-config>
emu add 0 fan 0 2 RS232 "FAN"
emu add 1 h831vesc 0 1 RS232 "H831VESC"
#
[prevlanif]
<prevlanif>
interface vlanif1
#
[vlanif]
<vlanif1>
interface vlanif1
dhcp-client option60 "HUAWEI U2000"
dhcp-client enable
#
[meth]
<meth0>
interface meth0
ip address 10.11.104.2 255.255.255.0
#
[null]
<null0>
interface null0
#
[aaa]
<aaa>
aaa
authentication-scheme "default"
#
authorization-scheme "default"
#
accounting-scheme "default"
#
domain "default"
#
return

----------


## fhayashi

Estranho hein. Configuração padrão. Nunca vi esse BO

----------


## danielscunha1

Amigo voce tem esete firmware pois estou precisando aqui tbm?

----------


## marceldabatera

Amigos como eu faço para configurar com uma placa vdsl o que muda com relação a adsl? Só os perfis de dsl? Podem me ajudar? Agradeço!

----------


## DjeiBoy

É a mesma coisa

----------


## fhayashi

> É a mesma coisa


É igual mas diferente. Kkkkkkkk

Mas é a mesma coisa[emoji28]

----------


## marceldabatera

Obrigado Flávio, por responder aqui e por me bloquear lá no whatsapp, não vejo motivos para isso pedi sua conta várias vezes para fazer o depósito, quando quiser vc faz os procedimento de uma forma amigável.

----------


## marceldabatera

Pessoal fiz os seguinte com mandos na CCUD VDSL
criei o seguinte profile:
vlan 979 smart 

port vlan 979 0/0 0

traffic table ip index 7 cir 84600 priority 6 priority-policy tag-In-Package

service-port vlan 979 vdsl mode atm 0/4/0 vpi 0 vci 35 inbound traffic-table index 7 outbound traffic-table index 7

e o modem não consegue discar o pppoe

Modem da gvt vdsl powerbox

----------


## DjeiBoy

Usa profile default e controla pela queues do mikrotik.

----------


## Jadiel

Boa noite, estamos pretendendo comprar nossa primeira MA5616, gostaria de tirar algumas duvidas:

1-Vcs indica algum fornecedor de confiança que dê garantia e faça a configuração?
2-Qual a recomendação quanto a configuração e versão de firmware das placas? 
3- Qual a diferença entre a control board CCUC e CCUB?
4-Qual o melhor modelo de placa mikrotik para realizar a autenticação junto a MA5616.
5- Quanto se cobra pela configuração de uma 5616 com 2 placas? 
6- Quando adicionar mais duas placas irei precisar reconfigurar a 5616?
Alguem aqui tem o link do manual dela?

----------


## fhayashi

Dá uma busca na Net que vc acha. 

As principais diferenças estão nas portas PON. 

Como não uso, sempre comprei as ccud.

----------


## Jadiel

Boa tarde a todos, consultando o catálogo da Furukawa, observei que tem dois modelos de cabos CTP APL para tecnologia xdsl com frequências de 8,5 e 40 MHz. Qual seria o mais indicado para quem vai trabalhar com as placas ADSL2+ ?

----------


## macauba

Boa tarde a todos! Acabei de adquirir um ma5616. Existe alguma programa especifico que se conecta nessa dslam. (Porque não veio manual). Já procurei na net mas não encontrei alguem pode me dar uma força ai

----------


## fhayashi

Putty.

----------


## NahuelVara

> Usa profile default e controla pela queues do mikrotik.


Você sabe como aplicar o PCQ neste caso? Não consigo equilibrar a largura de banda e se eu colocar target o pool de IPs dos meus clientes não funciona (acho que tem algo a ver com estar em uma VLAN e, por sua vez, em de uma interface PPP)

----------


## marceldabatera

> Você sabe como aplicar o PCQ neste caso? Não consigo equilibrar a largura de banda e se eu colocar target o pool de IPs dos meus clientes não funciona (acho que tem algo a ver com estar em uma VLAN e, por sua vez, em de uma interface PPP)


Olá amigo não entendi sua pergunta, você não está conseguindo controlar a banda ou colocar o dslam para autenticar, se estiver a rede que vc tiver plugando na ether estiver numa vlan ou não, vc consegue dar acesso a rede da mesma maneira. Tem que criar os services profiles com a vlan q vc usa ou com a vlan padrao caso não tenha vlan.

----------


## fhayashi

> Você sabe como aplicar o PCQ neste caso? Não consigo equilibrar a largura de banda e se eu colocar target o pool de IPs dos meus clientes não funciona (acho que tem algo a ver com estar em uma VLAN e, por sua vez, em de uma interface PPP)


Nahuel, maioria da galera aqui autêntica o PPPoE no RouterOS. Por isso o controle de banda é feito lá. 

Para usar direto na DSLAM, vc pode criar diferentes profiles por plano mas não recomendo a não ser que seu sistema de gestão tenha integração com ela. Melhor mandar o modem discar PPPoE e controla no RouterOS.

----------


## NahuelVara

> Nahuel, maioria da galera aqui autêntica o PPPoE no RouterOS. Por isso o controle de banda é feito lá. 
> 
> Para usar direto na DSLAM, vc pode criar diferentes profiles por plano mas não recomendo a não ser que seu sistema de gestão tenha integração com ela. Melhor mandar o modem discar PPPoE e controla no RouterOS.


Actualmente controlo la autenticación con RouterOS, no busco hacerlo con el DSLAM, lo que quiero es usar PCQ en RouterOS para administrar mejor el BW. Disculpa que use un traductor pero no se hablar portugues.

Atualmente eu controlo a autenticação com o RouterOS, não quero fazê-lo com o DSLAM, o que eu quero é usar o PCQ no RouterOS para gerenciar melhor o BW. Desculpe pelo uso de um tradutor, mas não falo português.

----------


## did

Oi Brasil!

Desculpe, sou francês e não falo brasileiro.

Tentei durante vários dias configurar o Mikrotik + MA5616 (VDLE) + TP-Link TD-W9970.
Eu leio toda a tradução inglesa desta discussão, e ainda estou faltando alguma coisa!

Meu servidor PPPoE está bem no Mikrotik: testei com o meu PC (sem o Vlan)
Em resumo: vlan id = 50 - Server PPPoE no vlan - ...

Esta é a minha MA5616 config:




> [MA5616V800R312: 3900]
> #
> [sysmode]
> <sysmode>
> switch adsl mode to rfc2662 vdsl mode to tr129
> protocol support h248
> #
> [device-config]
> <device-config>
> ...


O modem VDSL TP-Link permite a escolha entre 3 modos: PPPoE, IPoe e Bridge.
Cada vez, testei os 3, mesmo que eu tenha certeza de que devo usar o PPPoE (o único modo em que o login e a senha PPPoE são solicitados).
Quando eu teste o modo PPPoE, eu configurei 50 para o ID da Vlan e, claro, o nome de usuário e a senha que eu configurei no Mikrotik.

Com a ferramenta de diagnóstico TP-Link, eu tenho isso:
Teste a navegação na Internet
Teste o Passo de Sincronização xDSL
Passe de Ping de Segmento de ATM OAM
ATM OAM de ponta a ponta Ping Pass
Falha na conexão do servidor PPP PPP

Tenho certeza de que só estou com uma pequena dica ... espero que alguém possa ter um flash!

Didier

----------


## NahuelVara

> Oi Brasil!
> 
> Desculpe, sou francês e não falo brasileiro.
> 
> Tentei durante vários dias configurar o Mikrotik + MA5616 (VDLE) + TP-Link TD-W9970.
> Eu leio toda a tradução inglesa desta discussão, e ainda estou faltando alguma coisa!
> 
> Meu servidor PPPoE está bem no Mikrotik: testei com o meu PC (sem o Vlan)
> Em resumo: vlan id = 50 - Server PPPoE no vlan - ...
> ...


You don't have to set any Vlan in the modem, Vlan is just for "Mikrotik-DSLAM" comunication, not for "modem-Mikrotik"

----------


## did

Hi NahuelVara, and hi Argentina !

Thank you so much for your answer.

So I didn't change anything in the MA5616 config neither in the Mikrotik.
And now this is the VDSL config on the modem (no vlan) :



And this is the diagnostic (same result but in english) :


Test Internet Browsing


 Test xDSL Synchronization
Pass


 ATM OAM Segment Ping
Pass


 ATM OAM end to end Ping
Pass


 Test PPP Server connection
Fail



It seems I missed 2 tips but not one !

Do you have any other idea ?

----------


## NahuelVara

> Hi NahuelVara, and hi Argentina !
> 
> Thank you so much for your answer.
> 
> So I didn't change anything in the MA5616 config neither in the Mikrotik.
> And now this is the VDSL config on the modem (no vlan) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happen if you put the modem as bridge and then try to connect to the pppoe server directly from your PC?

----------


## did

No, it doen't work in this case.
To double check, I have tried again to connect directly my PC on the Mikrotik (after switching the PPPoE server from vlan to Mikrotik bridge), and the PPPoE connection is ok.

----------


## did

Olá,

Ainda estou escondido (:

Parece que o problema está localizado na porta Ethernet MA5616 (GE0). Não posso fazer ping no meu roteador Mikrotik nem obter um IP (se o dhcp-client permitir).
Eu tenho um cartão CCUB e não uso a porta "PON".

Eu realmente não preciso PPPoE como eu tenho um servidor Freeradius, então agora meu roteador Mikrotik tem um vlan 50 no servidor LAN + DHCP (pool 192.168.88.10 -...).
Eu verifiquei que está ok conectando outro roteador Mikrotik no primeiro: com o vlan 50 no lado WAN, o cliente DHCP obtém o IP (192.168.88.xx)

Agora, se eu tentar fazer o mesmo no MA5616, nada está funcionando: tentei "vlan 50 inteligente" ou "padrão vlan 50", fixo ip ou dhcp-cliente. Esta é a minha MA5616 config:




> [MA5616V800R312: 3900]
> #
> [sysmode]
> <sysmode>
> switch adsl mode to rfc2662 vdsl mode to tr129
> protocol support h248
> #
> [device-config]
> <device-config>
> ...


MA5616(config)#display ip interface brief



> *down: administratively down
> (l): loopback
> (s): spoofing
> 
> The number of interface that is UP in Physical is 3
> The number of interface that is DOWN in Physical is 0
> The number of interface that is UP in Protocol is 2
> The number of interface that is DOWN in Protocol is 1
> 
> ...


MA5616(config)#display interface vlanif 50



> vlanif50 current state : UP
> Line protocol current state : DOWN
> Description : HUAWEI, SmartAX Series, vlanif50 Interface
> The Maximum Transmit Unit is 1500 bytes
> Internet protocol processing : disabled
> IP Sending Frames' Format is PKTFMT_ETHNT_2, Hardware address is xxxx-xxxx-xxxx


Espero que seja inspirador para alguém ... Por favor me ajude!

Didier

---------------

In english :

Hello,

I'm still stucked (:

It seems the problem is located at the MA5616 Ethernet port (GE0). I cannot ping my Mikrotik router neither obtain an IP (if dhcp-client enable).
I have a CCUB card and I don't use the "PON" port.

I don't really need PPPoE as I've a Freeradius server, so now my Mikrotik routeur has a vlan 50 on the LAN + DHCP server (pool 192.168.88.10-...).
I've checked it's ok by pluging another Mikrotik router on the first one : with vlan 50 on WAN side, the DHCP client get the IP (192.168.88.xx)

Now if I try to do the same on the MA5616, nothing is working : I've tried "vlan 50 smart" or "vlan 50 standard", fixed ip or dhcp-client. This is my MA5616 config :




> [MA5616V800R312: 3900]
> #
> [sysmode]
> <sysmode>
> switch adsl mode to rfc2662 vdsl mode to tr129
> protocol support h248
> #
> [device-config]
> <device-config>
> ...


MA5616(config)#display ip interface brief



> *down: administratively down
> (l): loopback
> (s): spoofing
> 
> The number of interface that is UP in Physical is 3
> The number of interface that is DOWN in Physical is 0
> The number of interface that is UP in Protocol is 2
> The number of interface that is DOWN in Protocol is 1
> 
> ...


MA5616(config)#display interface vlanif 50



> vlanif50 current state : UP
> Line protocol current state : DOWN
> Description : HUAWEI, SmartAX Series, vlanif50 Interface
> The Maximum Transmit Unit is 1500 bytes
> Internet protocol processing : disabled
> IP Sending Frames' Format is PKTFMT_ETHNT_2, Hardware address is xxxx-xxxx-xxxx


Hope it will be inspiring for someone ... Please help me !

Didier

----------


## diogo25

Bom dia, estou com uma dslam ma5616, que não reconhece as placas VDLE, alguém pode me ajudar??

----------


## fhayashi

Qual a controladora? Tive uma assim, tive de atualizar a firmware na época.

----------


## diogo25

> Qual a controladora? Tive uma assim, tive de atualizar a firmware na época.


HUAWEI MA5616 CCUB, Teria como me explicar como atualizar?

----------


## fhayashi

Faz tempo que fiz. Mas me lembro que faz via tftp

----------


## diogo25

> Faz tempo que fiz. Mas me lembro que faz via tftp


Mais vc tem o firmware ainda??

----------


## fhayashi

Opa, aqui na thread mais para cima tem um link para baixar.

----------


## fhayashi

Salve galera, alguém conseguiu ativar o Annex M quando o modem é ADSL e a placa VDSL?

----------


## marceldabatera

Olá, amigos!

Estou com um probleminha na minha ma5616 com 96 adle e 32 vdle, acontece é que algumas portas da adle estão sincronizando perfeitamente com alta taxa de dados, porém o SNR está muito alto, mais de 30db, assim a conexão só passa 5mb de velocidade. Já testei as portas diretamente no cabo do dslam e mesmo assim continuam com snr alto e passando 5mb, já reiniciei o dslam mas continua, isso pode ser algum defeito físico?

----------


## starlinetelecomdf

ola, estou precisando de ajuda de um amigo que quiser ajudar, minha situação é a seguinte:
no ma5616 com controladora ccud faço essas linhas de configuração que são o bastante para funcionar em bridge usando mikrotik como pppoe. segue abaixo as configurações:

board confirm 0

vlan 2 smart

port vlan 2 0/0 0

interface eth 0/0
auto-neg 0 enable
native-vlan 0 vlan 2

quit

service-port vlan 2 adsl 0/1/0 vpi 0 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6

ja em outro equipamento com a controladora ccub não está aceitando o comando native-vlan 0 vlan 2. 

se alguém souber me informar agradeço.

segue configuração do 5600 para quem precisar:
usuário:
root
senha:
admin

ena
conf

board confirm 0

display board 0

vlan 2 smart
port vlan 2 0/7 0
port vlan 2 0/7 1
port vlan 2 0/7 2
port vlan 2 0/7 3
port vlan 2 0/7 4
port vlan 2 0/7 5

interface scu 0/7
auto-neg 0 enable
auto-neg 1 enable
auto-neg 2 enable
auto-neg 3 enable
auto-neg 4 enable
auto-neg 5 enable
native-vlan 0 vlan 2
native-vlan 1 vlan 2
native-vlan 2 vlan 2
native-vlan 3 vlan 2
native-vlan 4 vlan 2
native-vlan 5 vlan 2

service-port vlan 2 adsl 0/0/0 vpi 0 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6 

(Whatsapp +55.619 81808182)

----------

